# Official: Stan Van Gundy's deal with Orlando Magic // 4 years, $16 million



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> A win-win negotiation ended Thursday with former Miami Heat Coach Stan Van Gundy taking over as coach of the Orlando Magic.
> 
> Within hours of announcing they had let University of Florida Coach Billy Donovan out of his six-day-old contract to return to the Gators, the Magic completed negotiations with the Heat for the services of Van Gundy.
> 
> ...


Link


*DONOVAN OUT // VAN GUNDY IN*


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

A win-win negotiation...seems a bit positive.

While Stan is probably a better choice than Donovan, and the deal is a whole lot cheaper, it's certainly not win-win. Donovan wins. Orlando looks like a joke in the eyes of the league, and our PR takes a gigantic hit. Not good for a franchise who are trying to build a new stadium. Hopefully if Stan performs all will be forgotten.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Just to throw this out there, does anyone NOT think Otis Smith is incompetent? A 2nd rounder AND the right to trade 1st rounders next year? Are you ****ing kidding???


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Nothing against Stan Van Gundy but he aint worth the all that compensation.

What's up with these shady future consideration after another? weird.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

lw32 said:


> Just to throw this out there, does anyone NOT think Otis Smith is incompetent? A 2nd rounder AND the right to trade 1st rounders next year? Are you ****ing kidding???


Definitely. Even one of the good moves he made is starting look like it'll be a ****ty trade. Of course I'm talking about Darko, if his rights are renounced and he skips town, we've suddenly traded the 15th overall pick in a draft that could be one of the best and deepest ever and an expiring contract for Carlos freakin' Arroyo and a year and a half rental of Darko.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> Definitely. Even one of the good moves he made is starting look like it'll be a ****ty trade. Of course I'm talking about Darko, if his rights are renounced and he skips town, we've suddenly traded the 15th overall pick in a draft that could be one of the best and deepest ever and an expiring contract for Carlos freakin' Arroyo and a year and a half rental of Darko.


agreed... and also agree with LW..


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Otis has made a lot of dumb moves... and i cant really think of a great move he's made... 

I'm sick of the slips that he keeps making, If he WAS going to get darko, he should have extended his contract instead of letting him play for one, because regardless he should have known that he would get offered tons of $$$... fran was a mess, donovan was a mess, he hasn't really brought in any good free agents... the ONE thing that i credit otis on is bringing in ariza and getting rid of francis... other than that... YOU SUCK!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Eh, Otis really hasn't been that bad. Donovan was not Otis' fault. 

The draft pick swapping probably is nothing. Both teams will be in the playoffs. The swap will probably only be a few spots and giving Orlando's draft history when not choosing #1, it probably doesn't matter where we are picking.

Donovan was the #1 choice. We got him. He changed his mind. SVG was our second choice and we got him. Everyone is overreacting to all this small stuff.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

You guys are actingl ike Otis told Donovan not to stay or something...


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

A second round pick and the right to swap first rounders next year? For SVG? Bleh. And I wouldn't act like the playoffs next season is a done deal, though I fully expect the Magic to qualify. They were just the 8th seed this year, they have no point guard, and Darko and Hill are free agents.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> A second round pick and the right to swap first rounders next year? For SVG? Bleh. And I wouldn't act like the playoffs next season is a done deal, though I fully expect the Magic to qualify. They were just the 8th seed this year, they have no point guard, and Darko and Hill are free agents.



Ah... we'll definitely make the playoffs. Well, I think we will. Lots of offseason to go. I mean, if we score someone like Rashard Lewis I would say it is pretty definite.

I'm seeing a 20-12 year for Dwight next year and a bounce-back for Jameer under a different coach. And the assumed development of Ariza and probably improved output of Redick should be able to counteract possibly losing the aging Hill.

Now, if we don't sign Darko ... that will be interesting because we will have to find a couple more big men. I don't see how we can't sign Darko and leave ourselves with only Battie and Howard unless Otis knows something we don't.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Ah... we'll definitely make the playoffs. Well, I think we will. Lots of offseason to go. I mean, if we score someone like Rashard Lewis I would say it is pretty definite.
> 
> I'm seeing a 20-12 year for Dwight next year and a bounce-back for Jameer under a different coach. And the assumed development of Ariza and probably improved output of Redick should be able to counteract possibly losing the aging Hill.
> 
> Now, if we don't sign Darko ... that will be interesting because we will have to find a couple more big men. I don't see how we can't sign Darko and leave ourselves with only Battie and Howard unless Otis knows something we don't.


I think you were on to something when you mentioned Marcin Gortat in another thread. I haven't heard anything about him, but we could definitely bring him over. Then of course we could have Bo Outlaw and/or James Augustine if we choose to keep them, but I doubt we'll be counting on either for significant minutes. My guess is we sign a cheap veteran free agent or two, Jake Tsakalidis, Marc Jackson, Joe Smith, Danny Fortson, Rafael Araujo or someone like that. Maybe someone who might cost a little more (if we don't spend all the cap room on Rashard Lewis/Vince Carter) like Jamaal Magloire or Mikki Moore to move Battie to the bench where he belongs, backing up both positions.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think you can take Mikki Moore out of that one. After his play last year I don't think he'd be anywhere near our price range.

I don't think it will matter though. I think we will resign Darko.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> I think you can take Mikki Moore out of that one. After his play last year I don't think he'd be anywhere near our price range.
> 
> I don't think it will matter though. I think we will resign Darko.


Worst case scenario, we renounce the rights to Darko, lose him and are unable to lure Lewis or Carter (and I guess you can throw Billups into this category, although there's no way I see him coming here). Moore could be an option if that happens, we'd have all our money left ($13-14 million) and no one else to throw it at with a significant hole in the front court. For the record, even in this situation I would not throw a lot of money at Mikki Moore, he hasn't done anything in his career prior to this season, a contract year which always raises a red flag. Not to mention he was playing with Jason Kidd.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

the draft picks dont mean too much. we had 3 second rounders this year that's one less guy to even worry about drafting, let along having him stick. i dont mind losing darko as long as we get somebody decent coming in (carter, lewis, wallace, maybe even desmond mason). or i'd poop my pants we if somehow got a 3 team trade involving kirilenko coming in and darko going out.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> the draft picks dont mean too much. we had 3 second rounders this year that's one less guy to even worry about drafting, let along having him stick. i dont mind losing darko as long as we get somebody decent coming in (carter, lewis, wallace, maybe even desmond mason). or i'd poop my pants we if somehow got a 3 team trade involving kirilenko coming in and darko going out.


You're right about the draft picks, I just wish we were keeping the first one considering there's going to be some first round talent available at 39. Maybe a Gabe Pruitt, Glen Davis, Marc Gasol or somebody that can come in and be a real contributor. 

I also wouldn't mind losing Darko at the expense of a Lewis, Carter or Wallace, but I definitely would not include Desmond Mason in that group. And please no to Kirilenko, that contract will cripple the franchise for years with Dwight starting to get paid max dollars in a year. He's extremely overpaid.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> Worst case scenario, we renounce the rights to Darko, lose him and are unable to lure Lewis or Carter (and I guess you can throw Billups into this category, although there's no way I see him coming here). Moore could be an option if that happens, we'd have all our money left ($13-14 million) and no one else to throw it at with a significant hole in the front court. For the record, even in this situation I would not throw a lot of money at Mikki Moore, he hasn't done anything in his career prior to this season, a contract year which always raises a red flag. Not to mention he was playing with Jason Kidd.


Every year of Mikki Moore's career has been a contract year. This isn't a case of just flipping the switch and playing for the dough. Mikki would be a good complement to Dwight with his midrange jumpers and ability to finish at the basket. I hope my Nets are able to keep him though .


----------

